# incarcerated obturator hernia



## flacoder2001 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Could I have your expert opinion on what the CPT code for  incarcerated obturator hernia should be. This was not performed laparoscopic. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Treetoad (Feb 9, 2009)

I come up with dx: 552.8 and procedure code 49999.


----------



## mfharris (Feb 9, 2009)

ditto, CPT 49999


----------

